# mod_rewrite



## skee (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich benötige Hilfe zu mod_rewrite. Ich habe mir jetzt schon ein paar Tutorials angesehen, aber der Knoten ist leider immer noch nicht geplatz.

Ich habe eine REST API aufgesetzt, welche beispielsweise folgende Urls verwendet:
http://xxx.de/public/bhs/v1/index.php/register
http://xxx.de/public/bhs/v1/index.php/search/user
http://xxx.de/public/bhs/v1/index.php/news/1

Da ich das aber nicht so hübsch finde, würde ich gerne einfach nur die Urls
http://xxx.de/public/bhs/v1/register
http://xxx.de/public/bhs/v1/search/user
http://xxx.de/public/bhs/v1/news/1
aufrufen.

Also, dass beim Aufruf die index.php nicht sichtbar ist, aber intern natürlich die Parameter entsprechend an die index.php übergeben werden.
Ist das mit mod_rewrite möglich? Und wenn ja, wie?

Danke
Skee


----------



## xloouch (22. Oktober 2014)

Salü Skee

.htaccess im verzeichnis /public/bhs/v1/

RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php/$1

dadurch musst du das "index.php" nicht mehr aufrufen


----------

